#ubuntu-ph 2011-06-06
<magellan> Ask: Is there a command in ubuntu that i will identify that my system is in proxy config mode. just like the nice gui in System>Prepeffence>Network Proxy
<magellan> Preferences pala
#ubuntu-ph 2011-06-08
<head_victim> Is anyone around at the moment?
<head_victim> I'm trying to assist a loco-dir webchat person connect with the Phillipines team as they are chasing a CD to upgrade with
<head_victim> It appears they have left the other channel, I have referred them to your website. Thanks for your time
#ubuntu-ph 2011-06-10
<zakame> hi
#ubuntu-ph 2012-06-06
<SamhainXIII> Magandang gabi!
<Terminus> evening SamhainXIII =)
<SamhainXIII> Hey, Terminus. Balita?
<Terminus> SamhainXIII: nothing much. just work. boss accidentally bought this book so i have new reading material at the office --> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-CzVER_Vxonk/T8wqCG8_MfI/AAAAAAAAAKg/Ljbvt4-svp0/s495/12+-+1
<SamhainXIII> Hummmm... Linux Programming Interface. Nosebleed for me. Hehehe!
<Terminus> SamhainXIII: it was a nice surprise. it contains practically all the info you need to write software for Linux. ^_^
<SamhainXIII> Coolness! When I grow up, I'd like to learn those things, to. =)
<jmazaredo> belat
#ubuntu-ph 2012-06-10
<LinXz> Can I have a peronal opinion on this channel?
#ubuntu-ph 2014-06-08
<zipc> running apt-get update gives me error. how do i fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7610696/
<deathkane> zipc it is a PGP error
<zipc> hows that different to gpg error?
<deathkane> zipc try "sudo apt-get clean" to fix it
<deathkane> oh sorry i mean gpg
<zipc> no results from apt-get clean
<zipc> i'm trying to understand every command, sorry
<deathkane> is this the first time you encounter that problem?
<zipc> yes. does this help http://www.maketecheasier.com/solve-badsig-error-in-ubuntu/  ?  
<zipc> a lot of answers i got from askubuntu
<deathkane> yes that can help try those command
<deathkane> don't skip anything
<deathkane> especially this one sudo mv lists lists.old 
<zipc> what causes this?
<zipc> back then i just use the update manager
<deathkane> interrupted updates
<deathkane> happens when you lost connection
<zipc> ahhh i see
<zipc> its working. right after this is $ sudo apt-get upgrade right?
<deathkane> yes upgrade
<zipc> thanks deathkane
<deathkane> you're welcome mate :)
#ubuntu-ph 2017-06-06
<MarkDude> Hello
<MarkDude> Ubuntu channel is doing better than Fedora's :D Ghost town
#ubuntu-ph 2017-06-08
<MarkDude> ᜊᜑᜎᜈ 
<MarkDude> Anyone have Baybayin fonts installed?
<MarkDude> Hello anyone?
<MarkDude> JUst the Facebook page I guess?
<MarkDude> Jucato: you know any Baybayin?
<MarkDude> Maybe known as Alibata? :D
#ubuntu-ph 2017-06-09
<jacksparling> hello guys
<jacksparling> may tanong ako
#ubuntu-ph 2018-06-09
<strong> oi
<strong> Jucato: !
<strong> yo der?
